# new axe



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Last fall I was in a Gander mountain and saw a Gerber axe. It was marked as extra large but it appeared to be about half way between a full sized axe and a 3/4 axe (more importantly it looked like it would "fit" in my hard side cargo box on the 4 wheeler- it did).
I've been carrying an old 3/4 Plumb axe that I really like, but its wooden handle has been taking a beating bouncing around. The Gerber has a more indestructable "plastic" handle. Over the past several months I've used it for lighter splitting and limbing of treea I have felled and it has done its job. I found the swell, that I thought was excessive, in the handle where the fawn's foot is worked surprisingly well. I also found the plastic "sheath", which I thought was going to be replaced quickly, did its job of retaining the axe very well.
Between the Gerber axe and a collapseable Sven Saw with a plastic wedge thrown in (should the saw become pinched) don't take excessive space and cover all my major cutting needs.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I"ve got one as well and I really like it. Very handy. I was also sceptical about the plastic 'sheath' but it actually works quite well.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, me too. It's on my BOB. Seems stout enough to handle the job. Most of the Gerber products are highly recommendable. I wanted more of an axe than hatchet this fits the bill.


----------



## Apachespyder (Feb 17, 2012)

I've got one of the small hand Axes. I bought it to throw in a BOB. I was very skeptical but I was happily surprised. Even with a handle around 7" it still did an outstanding job. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I was looking up that ax cause y'all liked it and ran across that zippo 4 in 1 hatchet. Have any of you tried it out? Hatchet bow saw and mallet with a useless tent peg puller thing. Just wondering as it looks cool but kind of gimmicky.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I like my Gerbers for sure. Had one of the early hatchets, rigged it for weak side carry in my shoulder rig (back when I carried that way). Got one of the newer, larger hatchets and it just as nice. I am, however, intrigued by that Zippo that CBL mentioned. It has the look of a Frankish fighting axe. The added saw is just a bonus on my book. Might have to drop some frn's on one of them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Same here, but I want to handle one first. 75$ is kind of hefty when I can just go make one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kyhoti said:


> intrigued by that Zippo that CBL mentioned. It has the look of a Frankish fighting axe. The added saw is just a bonus on my book. Might have to drop some frn's on one of them.


$62 FREE Standard Shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/400656070917


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're into multi purpose tools there is a company that builds roughly a full sized axe, switch heads and it is a shovel. and I believe the third head was a pick/maddock. It was in several off road magazines and the evals on it were good. Probably a super tool for today's smaller cars.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

How 'bout this one?

"So what makes a lever different than a wedge in this scenario? The Vipukirves still has a sharpened blade at the end, but it has a projection coming off the side that shifts the center of gravity away from the middle. At the point of impact, the edge is driven into the wood and slows down, but the kinetic energy contained in the 1.9 kilogram axe head continues down and to the side (because of the odd center of gravity). The rotational energy actually pushes the wood apart like a lever. A single strike can open an 8 cm gap in a log, which is more than enough to separate it."


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I've seen the video on this one. It looks almost unreal- quite impressive!
If my sole goal was splitting wood---.
Living in the country and and spending what time I can a little further into the country,for me the axe needs to be somewhat of a felling axe as well as a splitting axe. Every once in a while "Mother Nature" puts a little surprise into the road either ahead or behind me. A friend, Paul, had a "gift" land on his Avalanche and total it out. I have been more fortunate. With the axe, a crosscut saw, a couple wedges, a "snatch strap" , and 4-wheel drive I have been fortunate.


----------

